# Wildwood Golf and Country Club, Alfold, Surrey



## Golfmmad (Mar 16, 2012)

Played here yesterday and what a treat it was!

Arrived in the clubhouse at just before 7.30 and welcomed by the Chef and offering us a coffee as the Bar Manager hadn't arrived yet. Before coffee was finished Manager turned up and a breakfast was ordered. Within what seemed like only 10 minuites a hearty full English was served. I have to say it was one of the best I'd tasted for a long time.

On to the golf:

Three loops of nine - Woodland, Lake and Parkland.

We played the 27 and started on the Woodland 9, but bacause of the misty conditions couldn't really see the layout properly until the last couple of holes.

Back in the clubhouse for a drink and didn't need any food as we were still full from breakfast.



We started the 18 on the Parkland, a nice open course where you could get your drive away without too much trouble, unless of course a slice or hook reared their ugly heads! Two par 5's on this 9 with some testing par 4's - the shortest being 295 and longest 411.

So then onto the Lakes, where we managed to negotiate all the water, except for one hole where my mate tried to cut over the dog leg to the fairway and not qiite making it. Another 2 par 5's on 16 and 17 making it a tough finish for this 9.

Because some of the holes were close together the signs were a bit confusing, not just for us but a couple of groups after were not sure of where to go next until we put them right.

The Pro in the shop was very helpful,especially with the timings for the 3 loops and explaining where everything was.
So all in all, very impressive with every aspect of the experience, and even the assistant pro lent me his towel 'cos I lost mine on the first 9!

Can't wait to go there again, which will be sometime very soon.

If you are looking for someting different with 3 challenging layouts, give Wildwood a visit.

With a 2for1 voucher the cost was Â£30 per person for 27 holes. These can be downloaded from their website.


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2012)

Friend of mine and his wife joined when the club first opened. I know they lost a lot of money when it went bust, and was then relaunched. He and his wife did get to be Captains as some form of compensation.:mmm: Lovely clubhouse and the food was good when I was last there.

Course is quite quirky in places, but a good test. Glad you enjoyed your day, and to not lose a ball is a result.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Rich,

It's not the first time I've played there. Used to go there with the Society I belong to before the extra 9 holes were put in. Was always a favourite and everybody enjoyed it there. It's matured nicely and hard to tell which are the new holes.

Agree about the clubhouse and food, and that wonderful Oak vaulted ceiling is something else!


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2012)

It's only recently that it has improved. As said above, they had some finance issues but the main item was the drainage in the winter. It was an unplayable course when it rained. Far too muddy and standing water. Then the prices were inflated and didn't reflect the golf course quality.

Happily, money has been spent in the right places and it is a decent place to play now.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Piece said:



			......the main item was the drainage in the winter. It was an unplayable course when it rained. Far too muddy and standing water.
		
Click to expand...

Used to play Wildwood a lot when it first opened and in it's first few years and it was always shocking in winter and after it rained. Was a lovely course in the spring and summer months though with greens that were fast and true and lovely to putt on. Haven't been back for a while though so tempted to give it another look at some point in the summer.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 27, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Used to play Wildwood a lot when it first opened and in it's first few years and it was always shocking in winter and after it rained. Was a lovely course in the spring and summer months though with greens that were fast and true and lovely to putt on. Haven't been back for a while though so tempted to give it another look at some point in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

You wont be disappointed Paul, the greens are really good and some of the best I've played on.
I never did play it in the Winter, only during the summer months so can't comment on those conditions.

Love the set up there - would be good for a Forum meet sometime.


----------

